# JS von facebook.com nur auf facebook.com erlauben



## Frezl (22. August 2011)

Hey allerseits,

ich nutze auf Win den FF 6 mit den Erweiterungen AdBlock Plus und NoScript. Ist es bei einem dieser Plugins möglich, ne Filterregel zu erstellen, die Scripte von facebook.com nur auf Facebook selbst erlaubt?

Hintergrund: Aufgeweckt durch die aktuelle Datenschutzdiskussion rund um Facebook würde ich gerne die ganzen Like-Buttons und Social-Plugins, die man überall im Internet trifft, deaktivieren. Auf Facebook selbst möchte ich allerdings nicht verzichten.

Weiß jemand, wie ich das Problem lösen kann?

Gruß und Dank,
Frezl


----------



## Frezl (23. September 2011)

Hab hier ein Beispiel gefunden, wie man das Problem mit No-Script lösen kann:
http://www.gamersglobal.de/forum/42733/facebook-tracking-blockieren-keine-gefaellt-mir-buttons-mehr

Blockt aber leider auch alle Links zu FB.

Auf meinem alten Laptop hatte ich noch eine Filterregel für AdBlock Plus, die super funktioniert hat. Leider find ich die nicht mehr :-(

Grüße,
Frezl


----------

